# è evidenziato il bisogno



## Ludovica R.

Salve a tutti! 

Vorrei sapere gentilmente come tradurreste questa frase in francese "_Allo stesso tempo è evidenziato il bisogno di adottare una lingua comune_".

In particolare il mio dubbio riguarda la posizione di "*è evidenziato*" e de "*il bisogno*" nella traduzione francese. Potreste illuminarmi a riguardo? E se si, vi sono altri casi simili a questo?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Oikeiosis

Propongo una traduzione banale: En meme temps, il est souligné le besoin d'adopter un langage commun.

Onde eresie, aspettiamo francofoni più consumati di me!


----------



## Ludovica R.

Merci beaucoup Oikeiosis


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ludovica R. e benvenuta in WRF ,
Non per stuzzicarti, ma il regolamento vuol che tu proponga una traduzione, anche bestiale , prima che ti rispondiamo.
A presto.


----------



## Ludovica R.

Oh scusatemi tanto... non intendevo infrangere alcuna regola. Sono nuova qui, quindi non so bene come funziona. Perdonate inoltre la mia ignoranza, ma è da poco che ho cominciato a studiare la langue française. Dunque, personalmente avrei tradotto "_En m__ême temps, est souligné le besoin d'adopter une langue commune". _La mia perplessità è legata alla posizione del verbo e del soggetto in frasi come queste. In italiano il soggetto seguirebbe il verbo senza problemi, tuttavia in francese, la grammatica impone un rigido rispetto dell'ordine soggetto-verbo. Mi chiedevo allora, se fosse possibile tradurre come nell'esempio da me proposto, oppure se vi sono delle regole specifiche. Merci d'avance!


----------



## albyz

Ciao Ludovica,

sarebbe interessante avere almeno la frase precedente  in modo da rendere al meglio il "è evidenziato"... se occorre.
Alcune proposte che si allontanano più o meno dal testo originale:

de même/parallèlement, ...
... il s'avère nécessaire d'adopter une langue commune.
... le besoin d'adopter une langue commune se fait sentir.
... on pointe le doigt sur le besoin d'adopter une langue commune.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Nella frase normale francese, il soggetto reale è anteposto al verbo, se no, è rappresentato da un pronome come nella traduzione di Oikeiosis. Comunque, in questo caso, la costruzione francese è impersonale/passivante e io trovo che il modo più naturale è (indicativo perché ne sono convintissimo)_ *Il y a *en même temps un besoin évident de._. . Vanno bene anche : _*Il faut* noter... -__ *On* met en avant... - *On* souligne le besoin - *On* notera le besoin
_In conclusione, dipende come sempre dal contesto esatto, ma suppongo che volessi delle piste più generali.
Ecco un sito molto utile http://ppbm.langedizioni.com/gram_fra/
Buona settimana
Matou.

*EDIT*: Ciao Albyz, scusa, non avevo visto la tua ottima risposta .


> il s'avère nécessaire d'adopter une langue commune.
> ... le besoin d'adopter une langue commune se fait sentir.
> ... on pointe le doigt sur le besoin d'adopter une langue commune.


Bah, abbondance de biens ne nuit pas. Bonne semaine !


----------



## albyz

> _*Il y a *en même temps un besoin évident de._. . Vanno bene anche : _*Il faut* noter... -__ *On* met en avant... - *On* souligne le besoin - *On* notera le besoin
> _


Avec ça on est sûr de démarrer la phrase de la bonne patte 



> *EDIT*: Ciao Albyz, scusa, non avevo visto la tua ottima risposta .


Troppo buono... 



> Bah, abbondance de biens ne nuit pas.


Sans même l'avoir cherchée, tu m'as fourni une traduction de "_Melius abundare quam deficere" _chère à mon oncle curé...
Bonne semaine à toi aussi et au forum.


----------



## matoupaschat

Question de démarrer la phrase de la bonne patte, le but était surtout de faire remarquer aux italophones les constructions équivallentes, ils oublient souvent notre "on".
Ciao!


----------



## albyz

à tes dons linguistiques il va falloir ajouter tes capacités informatiques (qu'est-ce que tu as tripatouillé pour que je puisse encore modifier mon message??!! 
À la prochaine!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ben, j'ai modifié ma citation, je suis seul à pouvoir le faire, après les modérateurs et peut-être Dieu (en tant qu'ancien élève des jésuites, je suis devenu athée )...


----------



## Ludovica R.

Ringrazio entrambi per le gentili risposte. Ora mi è molto più chiaro Purtroppo Albyz la frase in italiano è la traduzione di un testo inglese. Avendo cominciato da pochi mesi lo studio del francese mi sono domandata quale potesse essere il corrispettivo nella vostra lingua Ancora grazie mille e buona settimana. _À bientôt j'espère!_


----------

